# Davis California



## Skysie (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi I go to UC Davis in California and surprisingly they don't have any social anxiety support groups around here, that I know of. Does anybody else know of a support group? If not I'd like to start my own group, where we support and motivate each other while we also work together to overcome our fear. Is there anyone living at Davis who would like to work together step by step to rid ourselves of social anxiety?


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Welcome.  I see you're already a member of the Sacramento SA meetup group. Are you looking for something more therapy-support-group-style, or something in Davis specifically, or both? The odds of getting enough people in Davis itself seem very slim unless you organize/advertise it through UC Davis somehow.


----------



## UncertainMuffin (Sep 24, 2008)

Davis is somewhat close to Sacramento, isn't it?  If so I'm moving to Northern California soon so I've been looking for a group in the area too. I haven't found anything free, but I do see the Anxiety Treatment Center in Sacramento has a social anxiety support group along with CBT therapy! You can bet I'll be giving that a try as soon as I get out there!


----------



## Skysie (Oct 24, 2010)

Hoth said:


> Welcome.  I see you're already a member of the Sacramento SA meetup group. Are you looking for something more therapy-support-group-style, or something in Davis specifically, or both? The odds of getting enough people in Davis itself seem very slim unless you organize/advertise it through UC Davis somehow.


Hi. I'm looking for anything I can get, therapy-support-group, as long as it is in Davis. The only way I can get to Sacramento is by using the UC Davis Medical Center bus and they only run during the week. (I don't have a car.) Someone recommended a therapist in Sac to me so I took the bus to the UC Davis medical center there in Sac and biked two hours to see the therapist. The person who recommended the therapist to me didn't mention that this therapist worked from a Scientology building... I'm open to the idea, but not willing to spend a 3 hour trip again for an hour session. I have a few friends here, though I'd really like to meet some people who have social anxiety too, people who understand the feelings that I undergo day to day.


----------



## newguy84 (Dec 6, 2010)

I live in Sacramento, actually Elk Grove and I'm willing to join a SA group even if it means driving to Davis (thats only about 15 miles away). I've tried to search for SA groups in the area and there doesnt seem to be any .


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

For those who can make it to Sacramento (well usually Fair Oaks), http://www.meetup.com/The-Sacramento-Shyness-and-social-anxiety-meetup/

Update: And we just did a meetup in Davis too.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

anyone closer to the Bay area (SF, east bay, south bay, peninsula) PM me.


----------



## cj123 (Nov 30, 2007)

I am not in California now, but I am considering transferring to UC Davis for fall 2011, and I know if I do, I would love to be a part of a social anxiety group.
Good luck in getting one together!


----------



## cj123 (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks!=)


----------



## cj123 (Nov 30, 2007)

btw when are your meetups? I am probably going to visit the campus sometime soon. So if you had a meetup then, that would be great.


----------



## Skysie (Oct 24, 2010)

UC Davis has Social Confidence workshops at CAPS that last about 7 weeks and are designed to meet up once a week starting at the beginning of a quarter and end shortly before finals week. Last quarter they didn't have it due to not enough people coming forward, however this quarter 8 people signed up and I've been going to their meetings for the last 4 or 5 weeks. The therapist that runs the workshop does a variety of things, she gives us relaxation techniques, helps us plan out a step by step hierarchy to reach a certain goal, and mostly helps us work on our social skills by having us talk to each other. First she had us converse with 1 other person, then two and now she's having us talk as an entire group. 2 people never showed up to the meetings and one person dropped out which makes the meetings a little easier to deal with but it's still quite anxiety provoking for me to have to have a conversation in a group of 5 people. Despite the nervous feelings I get, the sweaty palms, shaky voice, I know the workshops are helping and it's certainly easier to overcome SA in a group of other socially anxious people than it is with normally functioning people. And one major plus is that you're likely to make some friends within the group. I hang out with one of the guys about twice a week, and am facebook friends with 3 others from the group if that means anything.

If you go to UC Davis I definitely recommend signing up for the Social Confidence workshops at CAPS. It's better to work on your SA in a well structured environment with some guidance than it is to work on it by yourself. If you have any questions about the group feel free to message me.


----------

